# who said pre epa stoves are junk



## fbelec (Jan 3, 2013)

last night i loaded the defiant to the gills with 2 pine splits and the rest maple including 1 maple 6 by 6 and one 5 x 5. last night i loaded at 11:30 at 400 stove top temp and at 8:30 this morning it was at 325. house over night went from 71 at 11:30 to 78 at 8:30. last nights low was 3 outside. 

those out here running a old defiant put a brick in the secondary burn chamber right under the air manifold ( or straight to the far right of the stove. it will not block the opening ) it helps the secondary big time. after loading the stove on coals wood up against the baffle the secondary lit right away and it sound like a low flame rumble when checked 1 hour after loading. the brick fits perfectly like it was made for it. this might work for the vigilant also. it helps cushion the secondary temps


----------



## Crane Stoves (Jan 3, 2013)

I dont think anyone says pre epa stoves are junk... quite the contrary! I keep an old defiant out in the outbuilding as a trash burner and brush burner and anything else i can find when i need to go out their on a cold day.... LOVE IT!


----------



## Stoneduster (Feb 22, 2013)

Is there any way you could post a picture of this brick configuration?  I am curious, thanks.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 22, 2013)

i'll see if i can grab a picture this weekend. got to wait til it's not running and i'm not behind a plow.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 2, 2013)

it's hard to see but i took a dozen different shots with no results
sorry for being late. i do plan to line the secondary camber with brick this summer.


----------



## tfdchief (Mar 20, 2013)

If you check my signature, you will find I don't think so.


----------



## pen (Mar 20, 2013)

as per your title, I'll say this:  Not all pre-epa stoves were created equal!

Many good stoves from the era, some could survive and protect you from a nuclear blast, others were quite efficient, some ornate, etc. 

Burn'm if ya got 'em.

pen


----------



## lukem (Mar 20, 2013)

Still rockin old smokey here.  He's got a big appetite but cranks heat for 16 hours between reloads.


----------



## dougand3 (Mar 21, 2013)

The Kent Tile Fire from 1986 is a fine old stove. Has a steel burn chamber in top of fire box, so it's like EPA lite. Last night had a 9 hour burn with lots of red coals for easy start up this morning.


----------

